
Cory Doctorow on life in the information economy - pclark
http://network.businessofsoftware.org/video/cory-doctorow-on-life-in-the
======
RyanMcGreal
Listen to Cory Doctorow give a summary of Clay Shirky's _Here Comes
Everybody_.

